

Epidemiological Modeling Of Online Social Network Dynamics - signa11
http://arxiv.org/abs/1401.4208

======
signa11
Although not peer review, so take the conclusions with a grain of salt and all
that, the premise seems to be that approx. 80% of the users will be abandoning
facebook in a few years.

